# I just couldn't help myself....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, today I went back to get that poor little VT female at Petco. I just couldn't stop thinking about her. Somewhere between yesterday and today she was sold. I looked at every cup and she was no where to be found. I guess I should be happy, I just hope she went to someone who is going to care for her. 

It just so happens that a Pet Depot just opened down the road from me so I thought I'd go check them out. They had only a small selection of bettas, mostly VT's. There was this one really pretty light orange almost pink dalmation. I looked at each betta and had just about decided on the dalmation when I realized I had missed a cup. I picked it up and in it was a really pretty CT. He is aqua blue with purple wash. He has some of those freckles on his dorsal too. 

Photos coming soon!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

you know.... that is so weird... i just bought a VT female today.... hahaha XD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> More like the employess flushed her down the toilet because no one would buy her. You just missed an oppurtunity to save her life. I hope you can look yourself in the mirror !!


 Oh you work there? Because if you did I would think someone who loves betta's would have gotten her then. 

AKA I've had enough of your rudeness. I'm sure everyone here agree's with me that you need to check the rules on what's considered polite and what's considered a flame. If you wanna be a troll go somewhere else.

Note: I've had enough being polite to rude people and trolls. You act like your king of the world and think it's okay to slander and make people feel bad. Your a bully and a troll.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> More like the employess flushed her down the toilet because no one would buy her. You just missed an oppurtunity to save her life. I hope you can look yourself in the mirror !!


You know what? That isn't funny, most of your jokes really aren't. 

You honesty need to think about what you are posting because a lot of the humor in your posts is really off.
I really wonder what goes through your mind when you make posts like this, Pitgirl is probably already worried about where the little female went.

So your post, even though I'm sure you meant it as a joke is totally not funny at all.

I'm not trying to be mean but a lot of your posts on here are rude, and I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> Now THAT is mean and rude. Thanks for making me feel low now, hope your happy. :sob:


I'm sorry but it was the truth.

I'm not happy to make you feel bad, but I think it was the right thing to let you know that you were bothering people.

However I disagree that my post was mean or rude, blunt maybe.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> More like the employess flushed her down the toilet because no one would buy her. You just missed an oppurtunity to save her life. I hope you can look yourself in the mirror !!



Wow totally uncalled for. How do you think that would make the OP feel? That is really mean, don't know why you posted that.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> I'm sorry but it was the truth.
> 
> I'm not happy to make you feel bad, but I think it was the right thing to let you know that you were bothering people.
> 
> However I disagree that my post was mean or rude, blunt maybe.


 You were in the right Emmalea. He's just a big bully. He probably doesn't even really have a betta. Come on have we seen any pics from this guy?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't care if it was a joke, I found it offensive as well as other members. 

I don't think we were being uptight. You were making a "joke" about a betta fish being killed, I don't know who would be relaxed with that comment.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your idea of joking is not funny, and I've noticed your "joking" twice now. Seriously, read the forum rules. No one is being uptight.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> I'm sorry but it was the truth.
> 
> I'm not happy to make you feel bad, but I think it was the right thing to let you know that you were bothering people.
> 
> However I disagree that my post was mean or rude, blunt maybe.





PlakatFighter said:


> I'm sure the OP knows it was meant to be a joke as I'm sure all of you do. So why don't you people relax a little and stop being soo stiff and uptight, sheesh.


 No. You were being totally serious. Your nothing but a big bully and a troll. Do you even have a betta fish? I doubt it with the way you insult everyone including people who are trying to get help for their betta's. You have no respect for others and guess what? You aren't permitted to make 'jokes' like that on the forum. Your nothing but a bully who gets his kicks out of bullying little kids on this site.

Your nothing but a heartless bully.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> I'm sure the OP knows it was meant to be a joke as I'm sure all of you do. So why don't you people relax a little and stop being soo stiff and uptight, sheesh.


I dont care if im thought of as rude but heres an advanced warning. Post a comment like this on any of my threads I will show you how much of a *insert word here* i can be. I love this site and yeh i will get myself kicked off for the way i WILL react to a comment like you posted. Grow up mate people dont want to hear your "Jokes" because they are NOT funny.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> I dont care if im thought of as rude but heres an advanced warning. Post a comment like this on any of my threads I will show you how much of a bitch i can be. I love this site and yeh i will get myself kicked off for the way i WILL react to a comment like you posted. Grow up mate people dont want to hear your "Jokes" because they are NOT funny.


 Um Abby-chan I think you should edit your post. At least the cuss part. Your in the right the rest of the way. He is a heartless bully.

I hope he gets attacked by monkeys.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Um Abby-chan I think you should edit your post. At least the cuss part. Your in the right the rest of the way. He is a heartless bully.
> 
> I hope he gets attacked by monkeys.



LOL edited sorry wasnt thinking 

Monkeys hahahaha


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> LOL edited sorry wasnt thinking
> 
> Monkeys hahahaha


 S'alright! He deserves it all.

Yus! All types of monkeys! Bwahahaha! (Although my BFF thinks being attacked by rapid racoon's is better.)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> S'alright! He deserves it all.
> 
> Yus! All types of monkeys! Bwahahaha! (Although my BFF thinks being attacked by rapid racoon's is better.)




LMAO im with ur BF 

hmm i read some of the post made by Palaktfighter and they are all offensive none say anything about poster HAVING bettas either all the posts are made in a stupid joke X condescending X insulting way.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

PlakatFighter said:


> Maybe because a majority of my responses have been to those who responded back to me in a rude way, much like what you've written about me?



NOONE said BOO to you till u posted that RUDE comment here.
we reply directed to the stupidity of the comments. you post something rude like this expect it back.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh look an example of your rudeness:


PlakatFighter said:


> You're grandma and mom looks like they know how to have fun and let loose once in awhile. What happened to YOU?





PlakatFighter said:


> No they can't. Because when you put a female in the sorority tank, during the wee hours of the night a little elf comes out, climbs inside your tank and tie the betta's tube.
> 
> Of course they can still breed.... why couldn't they?





PlakatFighter said:


> What is that.... a Cambodian betta? What are you, the Angelina Jolie of the Betta World?





PlakatFighter said:


> They do. It's called a Critter Keeper, it comes with handles..... but then I guess it'll be a crime to walk along and carry it since it doesn't come in a 29 gallon tank.


These responses are just UNCALLED for


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

that cambodian joke was literally not funny at all. especially because you were actually commenting on my bettas.....


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

And why the heck does he keep mentioning 29 gallons? Not many members here keep their bettas in 29 gallons, and if they do, power to them. It's not like we're recommending them here. xP

Edit: And to insult someones betta just isnt right. No one else here would do that. People on here wouldnt say something like that. If it was my deceased Finny you insulted, I would have reported you long ago. I'm only sorry I didnt do it sooner.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he need to go troll some other site


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> he need to go troll some other site


uh huh, girlfriend~ *in funny accent*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

*adds in 3 sassy finger snaps*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL I love you chickies and guys ya all brighten my day


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> LOL I love you chickies and guys ya all brighten my day


You guys brighten my day too  Thats what the forum is for! To bring cheer and knowledge to betta owners~


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> that cambodian joke was literally not funny at all. especially because you were actually commenting on my bettas.....


See PlakatFighter, this is what people are talking about. 
Your comments are not funny, they are just rude.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh whos up for reporting him and how do i do it hmm?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> You guys brighten my day too  Thats what the forum is for! To bring cheer and knowledge to betta owners~


I agree!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> I wasn't referencing it in terms of Angelina Jolie's troubled life..... it was in reference to her adopted Cambodian son, sheesh. The OP's betta actually look pretty nice, and why would you guys even assume I'm that cold hearted to put down other people's fish? Shame on you.


Regardless, the other comments were totally inappropriate and mean.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

shame on US your the one off insulting everyone and such. MY suggestion.... GROW UP and stop the "JOKES" or leave the site.

And johns Cambodians a girl NOT a boy i have Cambodians as well as MANY other members and your reference to AJ's Cambodian son was rude still
do us all a favor and grow up please!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for defendin my bettas abby :]


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I got 29 problems and 29 of them are you, PKF.

Btw. I love LV so much, got mah trash baggies from them, even.

MMYEAH.












I cant wait til you get banned, kid. I hope its on my birthday, what a great gift it will be.


On a more related note- most of those keychain things have been banned in many asian countries, happy to say.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

This was posted in response to someone asking for urgent help for a sick fish:



PlakatFighter said:


> Read him his last rights.


That single post is ban-worthy in and of itself for sick "jokes" to a person who is seriously concerned about the well-being of his/her pet. Plakatfighter, you can no longer go on claiming to be the victim when we all know you are an antagonist; nor can you insist that your posts are just jokes, because at best they are distasteful, and often they are downright cruel.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> On a more related note- most of those keychain things have been banned in many asian countries, happy to say.


Good, hopefully there will be a movement to ban them in more places! I can't believe that people actually buy them. :-(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> thanks for defendin my bettas abby :]


your most welcome I love your lil girly i almost bought one just like her a few weeks back but need more tanks first 



LolaQuigs said:


> This was posted in response to someone asking for urgent help for a sick fish:
> That single post is ban-worthy in and of itself for sick "jokes" to a person who is seriously concerned about the well-being of his/her pet. Plakatfighter, you can no longer go on claiming to be the victim when we all know you are an antagonist; nor can you insist that your posts are just jokes, because at best they are distasteful, and often they are downright cruel.


This is what I mean there is no courtesy from the person and we all seem to be able to find his posts making fun of others and yet he claims we are picking on him?




LolaQuigs said:


> Good, hopefully there will be a movement to ban them in more places! I can't believe that people actually buy them. :-(


you mean the turtle and kingfishers in the things those are horrible


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to hear the fish charms are being banned.

Now only if that troll would....He's nothing but a bully who gets his kicks going on family friendly forums to make fun out of the members and hurt them. Then to turn around and say WE'RE bullying him? Shame on him...Shame!

I hope he gets banned tomorrow. Even better since I'll be bringing one of my betta's home then.
BTW John I LOVE your Cambodian! She's adorable!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love your Louis Vuitton trash bags pewpewpew! lolll


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

@PitGurl- Sorry to hear about the little female being gone, but I think this lucky little CT was meant to have you for a new mommy. Any pictures yet? Names? 

Some people get pleasure from creating pain for others, and I have always thought that was so sad for them. What an awful way to seek happiness.

Also, what are these key chains you all are talking about?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@arashi thank you! she's so cute! she's just exploring that (temporary)vase i have her in, my dad is going to buy a big tank (10-20 gallons) and split it about 4 ways, for my 4 veiltails XD i have 3 male veiltails and one female veiltail. + 2 delta tails that r male XD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Guys, I think he did get banned, i cant find his posts


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@bettafish15 same! hahaha, i was checking my thread about my betta fishy, and his post wasnt there.... XD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He did, and they removed them. Too bad, too. He said something really funny at one point on the rant thread, I wish I'd screen Capped it.

Well, keep a look out for someone under a different name who likes LV obsessively and wont shut up about 29 gallon tanks.... X'D

Glad this is better, and glad these keychains are bannneeddd!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Holy smokes P3 you are my Edit this word out hero for mentioning the LV garbage bags LOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL

Now I am sad that I missed this. I hate exam period ffff


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> Holy smokes P3 you are my *Edit this word out  *hero for mentioning the LV garbage bags LOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL
> 
> Now I am sad that I missed this. I hate exam period ffff


Haha, I know, right? I dont go LV. Im a Coach/Prada person, anyway, hah.

Language, dear ;D

Im glad this is over for now.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

PewPewPew said:


> Haha, I know, right? I dont go LV. Im a Coach/Prada person, anyway, hah.
> 
> Language, dear ;D
> 
> Im glad this is over for now.


good call......

sorry for hijacking but i thought you all may enjoy this thread http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-chat/another-bear-post-troll-101-a-66784/ please back to your topic..... after all trolls still win if they live on in any way....


----------

